# Anyone in/near Charlotte, NC?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Will be down there for a few days, curious if anyones near - I'll be driving. Never been there before


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> Will be down there for a few days, curious if anyones near - I'll be driving. Never been there before


I'm in VA Beach, when you headed down? Might be able to convinced ce the wife on a roadtrip of some sort, lol.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide App


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Heading down Thursday I believe, and coming back on Monday (so basically the weekend)


----------

